# Is a tight/swollen, shorter vagina an early pregnancy symptom?



## rockabye

Hello my 2ww buddies!

I am a daily cervical position checker and last night when I checked my cervix at my usual time, I noticed that I was really, really tight! It was almost as if my vaginal walls were swollen and closing, but I was in no pain whatsoever. I have never experienced this before. I could hardly get to my cervix, but when I did it was really hard- much harder than I remember before AF.

I am currently 9 dpo and I've been experiencing AF-like cramps since 6 dpo and just recently (around 8 dpo) alternating yellow-tinted or thin/watery milky discharge.

Have any of you experienced this during pregnancy? Or outside of pregnancy? Any words of wisdom would be much appreciated!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Well I don't know about shorter but my walls seem swollen/tighter when BD with DH! I haven't checked my cervix or anything since finding out I was indeed pregnant! I would take an FRER 6 days sooner!


----------



## sweetpea417

I am currently 13-14 dpo (ttc #2) and around 8dpo my vagina walls were swollen and painful for a few hours... It was the weirdest thing, I thought I might be having a reaction to something like soap. Then DH says, " are you pregnant? I remember you having that symptom when you were pregnant with DD"

I do not remember that symptom but I am hoping it is one! Right now I am still bfn (obsessive POAS girl over here) but I have not lost hope that this month is our month. Gonna wait till the witch shows her ugly face or I get my positive test!

GL and babydust to all!!


----------



## rockabye

Thanks ladies!
sdeitrick- Congrats on your BFP!!! So exciting! Is this your first?
I haven't BD in about 10 days so my BF hasn't had a chance to notice. I have this unexplained peaceful feeling right now telling me that I don't need to look for anymore signs from my body or God or whatever because I just know I'm pregnant.. but then the rational part of me shakes her head and tells me that I couldn't possibly know and then I begin to doubt.. but I have this gut feeling that I am. It's different than when I was hoping I was; it's knowing. I'm hoping mother's intuition? I'm going to wait to test until after AF is suppose to show, because it would break my heart to see another BFN, even if it was because I tested early.

sweetpea- I hear ya. I'm a recovering POAS addict. You and I are not that far apart in the 2ww! Let's get that BFP and bring home October babies!! Baby dust to you!!!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Thank you! Nope this is my sixth pregnancy. I have two daughters (11 and 3), had three miscarriages, and now this pregnancy. Sending lots and lots of baby :dust::dust: your way ladies! I'll be stalking, waiting for updates!


----------



## sweetspice

I've had that for a couple weeks, but I've had bfn.


----------



## sweetpea417

Thanks rockabye! I am sending MUCH baby dust your way! I think I had implantation on Wed so I am trying to hold out til Sunday to test... Super Bowl bfp for the hubs would be AWESOME! Go Pats!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Any news from you ladies?


----------



## rachellynn

I know this was written a while back but I have the exact same thing going on and was wondering if anyone knew this answer...


----------

